# Do antibiotics affect appetite?



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi all, I've got a question for someone with more experience at this than I (that means just about everyone!). Josie is on an anitibiotic for a skin infection. The infection seems to be getting better, but her appetite is definately off. She does eat when I encourage her by hand feeding - but for the most part just doesn't seem hungry. Unless I'm eating of course. Her stools are a little loose, too, but not more frequent, so I'm not worried about that - today, anyway. Otherwise, she's her usual self. I'm just wondering if this is a common side effect of an antibiotic? Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Some antibiotics can cause gastro-intestinal problems-doxycycline, for example. With doxycycline, you can give Pepcid. Some antibiotics, again doxycycline for example, are recommended to be given with food, to help protect against stomach upset.

I would check with your vet, to see what you can do to help her, in case she is feeling sick from the antibiotic.


----------



## Ladyinblack (Jul 20, 2009)

When I had to give my boy steroids and antibiotics for skin allergies, I switched his food and put a tbps of pure pumkin on it, he ate it fine. I'm not suggesting that u switch his food I did because I thought that was the cause of his allergies, but pumpkin made it taste better and it helps with loose stools. My appetite is not all that great when I have to take antibiotics so I assume the same is for them. You might want to make the food taste better, pumpkin, wet food, broth or even make her food (chicken & rice) since your girl needs food on her stomach for such strong meds...


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

The vet did say to give her the meds with food, and I have been doing that. She's on Cephalexin 250 mg 3x a day, if that helps clarify. She doesn't seem to feel sick, she's got plenty of energy, she's just not intersted in her meals the way she usually is. She is still very interested in treats and whatever I'm eating (she loves to share my cheerios!). I did open up a can of pumpkin today and gave her a few bites. If there's no improvement by Monday, I'll definately call the vet and ask their opinion. Thanks!!!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

With quite a few dogs it seems to affect appetite.


----------

